# WiFi [Airport (Extrem et Express)] et les imprimantes !...



## billboc (5 Février 2004)

Bonjour,

un ami cherche des conseil à propos des imprimantes wifi disponible pour mac ?
quels sont les modeles dispo actuellement ?
est-ce fiable ou encore trop tot ?
y a t-il une marque plus au point sur cette technologie ?

Merci pour tous vos conseils !!
A+

Billboc


----------



## takamaka (11 Février 2004)

encore trop tôt, je pense. le modèle HP PSC 2510 Photosmart WIFI semble être un bon modéle mais je n'ai pas eu le loisir de la tester "à fond". sinon les impressions papiers sont correctes en N&amp;B ou en couleur. Réseau impec.


----------



## tib51 (8 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si il y aun moyen de faire reconnaitre à une borne airport extreme (en fait j'envisage d'acheter un borne airport express mais je ne pense pas que le problème change entre les deux...) une imprimante qui n'est pas dans la (toute petite) liste de compatibilité dispo sur le site d'apple (la liste est tellement petite comparé à la diversité d'imprimante existante que je ne dois pas être le seul dans ce cas.)

Et puis tiens, tant que je suis là, quelqu'un peut il me dire pourquoi quand je tape du texte sur le forum macgé, l'affichage des caractères est en retard????   (je vens juste de m'en rendre comtpe et ca fait bizarre...)
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

pour la première question, je ne peux te répondre...

par contre, pour la deuxième, on en a déjà traité rapidement ici par exemple...
à mon avis c'est un problème d'optimisation du site (et c'est encore pire depuis la MàJ des forums)...
il faudrait une fois faire un post spécifique sur ce sujet pour alerter les administrateurs du site


----------



## FANREM (11 Juin 2004)

j'ai une HP 7960, elle ne figure pas dans la liste, mais est parfaitement compatible


----------



## tib51 (12 Juin 2004)

Ah ah! C'est une bonne nouvelle....
Par contre pour les imprimante scanner, est ce que le scanner est utilisable à distance ou est ce qu'il faut reconnecter pour scanner?


----------



## real_lover (20 Août 2004)

Une réponse à cette question m'interesse aussi .... J'utilise une HP Psc 2410 Photosmart avec imprimante-scanner et pour l'instant l'imprimante a été reconnu, j'ai imprimé déjà un document a distance mais le scanner n'est pas reconnu .... existe il une solution ?


----------



## golf (20 Août 2004)

real_lover a dit:
			
		

> .... existe il une solution ?


Pas pour l'instant !
Pour les imprimantes, cela s'appuie sur une techno ancienne et éprouvée (à conditions que les constructeurs écrivent leurs pilotes en conséquence) mais pour ce qui est scanning c'est tout et n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## real_lover (20 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour l'instant !
> Pour les imprimantes, cela s'appuie sur une techno ancienne et éprouvée (à conditions que les constructeurs écrivent leurs pilotes en conséquence) mais pour ce qui est scanning c'est tout et n'importe quoi !!!


 Ok merci c'est sympa ! L'AE apporte déjà pas mal je vais pas me plaindre !


----------



## hippo sulfite (13 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour, je viens de lire ceci sur le site HP :



> ISSUE:
> USB printing through the AirPort Extreme Base Station does not work with the HP all-in-one and Photosmart products and is not supported by Hewlett-Packard.
> 
> SOLUTION:
> ...


Or, je  dispose d'une Photosmart 7760 et j'evisage un petit réseau Wifi avec une borne Airport extreme. 
Malgré mes recherches, je n'ai  rien trouvé sur ce forum, aussi, si une bonne âme avait des précisions sur ce problème, je l'en remercie par avance.


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2004)

Cela ne peut pas être plus clair ! HP a testé les gammes Tout-en-Un et Photosmart avec Airport Extreme et cela ne marche pas ! 
Par contre HP travaille à la résolution du problème et prie ses fidèles lecteurs de revenir régulièrement pour de furures màj des pilotes


----------



## tib51 (13 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si l'imprimante multifonction Epson cx 5400 peut être utilisée via une borne airport ou airport express. Je n'arrive pas à trouver la liste des imprimantes compatibles, et je ne crois pas, de toutes facons, qu'elle soit à jour régulièrement puisqu'il y a apparemment des imprimantes qui ne sont pas dans cette liste et qui fonctionnent tout de même.
Il serait peut être judicieux pour l'usage d'autres personnes de faire un topic qui recense toutes les imprimantes supportées officiellement et non officiellement, d'après vos expériences.
Merci d'avance.
Tib51


----------



## tib51 (14 Septembre 2004)

Et pour les Epson?????


----------



## golf (14 Septembre 2004)

Interroge Epson


----------



## tib51 (14 Septembre 2004)

Je leur ai posé la questino, j'attends toujours la réponse...
Je vous tiendrai au courant....


----------



## basthet (14 Septembre 2004)

Salut !
Peut on envisager de faire des impressions WiFi via Airport avec une 750 photo et un 
module usb WiFi branché sur l'imprimante ??


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de connecter uen imprimante HP  Photosmart 7760 à une borne Extreme et elle est reconnue aussi bien par un ibook connecté sur le WLAN que d'un micro connecté à l'airport via le port ethernet. Limpression fonctionne normalement après les premiers tests. Seuls les outils ne sont plus accessibles.
la configuration est la suivante :
Borne airport avec :
                            - Apple Base station version 5.4
                            - Driver d'imprimante 2.5.5
                            - et sistéme MACOS X 10.3.5 

up:


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2004)

HP est en train d'adapter ses outils, patience


----------



## vincmyl (20 Septembre 2004)

Epson ca marche impecc


----------



## Finn_Atlas (20 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Epson ca marche impecc



 ca serait gentil de détailler un peu plus (en indiquant avec quelle imprimante par exemple) parce que je doute que tu es essayé toutes les Epson avec Airport  :mouais:


----------



## vincmyl (20 Septembre 2004)

J'ai une EPSON SP 750 et je n'aie rien installé de plus...faut juste chercher l'imprimante en mode Renez vous


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2004)

Et la même phrase sans les fautes cela donne quoi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, t'es dur avec lui là !...
> Le forcer à faire une vrai phrase, intelligible et cohérente, avec de vrais idées, de vrais arguments
> Ouh là...



 pas d'accord car dans Mission Impossible ils y arrivent toujours à la fin !


----------



## tib51 (22 Septembre 2004)

J'ai eu la réponse mail d'Epson qui me confirme que l'imprimante-scanner epson cx 5400 est compatible airport.
Apparement, la fonction scanner et les utilitaires de l'imprimante ne seront pas disponible par wifi, mais la fonction impression (c'est quand même ce dont on se sert le plus souvent) sera ok.
C'est cool! Maintenant j'espère que cela va effectivement fonctionner!


----------



## golf (22 Septembre 2004)

Ah, si les constructeurs voulaient bien implémenter la techno OpenTalk (nouveau nom de Rendez-vous) dans leurs machines


----------



## willy (22 Septembre 2004)

Salut, je viens d'acheter une HP DeskJet 3650, en usb marche impeccablement, par contre via airport express, la configuration m'affiche bien l'imprimante pour Rendez-vous puis j'ai droit à ce message d'erreur : "Driver not Installed". J'ai bien entendu installé le dernier driver trouvé sur le site HP.


----------



## willy (25 Septembre 2004)

willy a dit:
			
		

> Salut, je viens d'acheter une HP DeskJet 3650, en usb marche impeccablement, par contre via airport express, la configuration m'affiche bien l'imprimante pour Rendez-vous puis j'ai droit à ce message d'erreur : "Driver not Installed". J'ai bien entendu installé le dernier driver trouvé sur le site HP.



grâce à Macosxhints je suis enfin arrivé à imprimer via airport express en utilisant les drivers HPIJS (drivers opensource) la qualité n'est pas aussi bonne que les drivers officiels mais pour du brouillons c'est potable (max 600 dpi).

Print to an unsupported USB printer on Airport Extreme


----------



## MACZINOU (2 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, j'ai switché depuis 1 an avec mon ibook 14", borne airport, modem ethernet. J'envisage l'achat d'une imprimante multifonction. J'ai repéré la HP PSC 2510 qui fonctionne en WiFi. Qu'en pensez vous??


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2004)

HP a déclaré travailler sur ses pilotes pour çà !...


----------



## boodou (3 Décembre 2004)

salut!
mon imprimante est une HP 845c, est-elle compatible avec la borne airport ( extreme ou express)?
2eme question: j'ai un scanner Epson perfection 610, puis-je également le brancher sur une borne airport?
merci d'avance !...


----------



## xanadu (5 Décembre 2004)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> salut!
> mon imprimante est une HP 845c, est-elle compatible avec la borne airport ( extreme ou express)?
> 
> merci d'avance !...



Bonjour,

Je dirais oui, voir Aide Mac/recherche mot clef Airport/ Partage de votre imprimante USB via une borne d'accés Airport Extreme.


Sur le site Apple, Support, Airport: Tu trouveras la liste des imprimantes et plus d'infos encore... 

Pour le scan je n'ai pas vérifié je ne peux rien de te dire.


----------



## boodou (9 Décembre 2004)

j'ai vu que la Canon IP4000R est Wifi et compatible Mac mais je ne l'ai pas testé, à voir...


----------



## boodou (9 Décembre 2004)

c'est la Canon PIXMA IP4000R ...


----------



## Olivier et Christine (12 Décembre 2004)

Nous possédons une imprimante Hp psc 2510 photosmart et nous n'arrivons pas à scanner. A chaque ouverture Mac OS X nous indique que le périphérique est introuvable ou qu'il y a une erreur "TWAIN". Autre info nous travaillons en WIFI, cela a-t-il une incidence?, Néanmoins nous pouvons imprimer sans aucuns soucis


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

Le pilote actuel n'est pas fait pour travailler au scan en WiFi


----------



## havigdort2 (23 Janvier 2005)

Quelqu'un a-t-il la moindre idée sur cette question : est-ce que l'imprimante Canon SELPHY CP-500
 est compatible avec les bornes Airport Express ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Losket22 (31 Janvier 2005)

Quelqu'un a t-il déjà réussi à utiliser la fonction Scanner d'une PSC2410 Hp branchée en USB sur une borne Airport extreme ?
Moi, je n'arrive qu'à utiliser la fonction imprimante lorsque je partage la dite imprimante.
Si vous avez déjà fait le test et réussi, merci de votre bonne volonté.
A+


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

L'utilisation du scan est, dans l'état actuel des choses, impossible à travers du WiFi [Airport] !...
Cela nécessite une adaptation des pilotes que les industriels n'ont pas encore choisi de faire.

Il en va de même des utilitaires spécifiques.


----------



## seb59dem (6 Février 2005)

bonjour a tous

Une p tite question en passant ...
Est il possible de relier son imprimante en Wifi avec mon ibook via le modem routeur ??? car actuellement je passe en Usb et c est peu pratique
voici ma config :  ibook 1.2Gh avec airport 
                        modem inventel db200
                        imprimante epson CX3650


merci beaucoup de vos reponses

a bientot
seb


----------



## golf (7 Février 2005)

Une connexion par un modem/routeur suppose :
- soit que celui-ci ait une connectique usb
- soit que ton imprimante Epson CX3650 soit équipée d'une connexion réseau [ethernet] ou d'une carte WiFi
Est ce le cas ?


----------



## seb59dem (7 Février 2005)

le modem semble avoir une prise usb de petite taille comme celle qui est sur l imprimante

Si je la relie au modem Pourrai je impimer en wifi ???


----------



## golf (7 Février 2005)

Vérifie, avec le manuel de ton modem, c'est peut être la connexion usb de celui-ci à l'uc !

C'est ce modèle : DW 200 ?


----------



## seb59dem (7 Février 2005)

merci pour tes reponses
j ai fouiné sur le site et je leur ai envoyé un mail car je n ai rien trouvé ..
j ai pas la doc car j ai paumé le cd d install ..


----------



## seb59dem (8 Février 2005)

pour ceux que ca interresse 
ils m ont repondu que ce n etait oas possible


----------



## tokamac (14 Février 2005)

Apparemment, l'imprimante Canon PIXMA IP4000R (USB, ethernet, wifi 802.11g) ne peut pas se connecter en wifi à un Mac qui n'a qu'une carte Airport ou Airport Extreme (mode ad-hoc) : il faut obligatoirement en plus une borne d'accès sans fil (Airport Base Station ou Airport Express, mode infrastructure).


----------



## tokamac (16 Février 2005)

Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit. Pour ceux qui ont une connexion ADSL type Freebox, avec la carte wifi et la freebox configurée comme routeur, et bien elle est apparemment reconnue comme un access point sans fil en mode infrastructure, en clair une borne d'accès sans fil. Donc un Mac avec une carte Airport est compatible avec la PIXMA IP4000R, sans avoir besoin d'une borne Airport, et ce grâce à la Freebox.


----------



## rezba (1 Juillet 2005)

Une question bête. Je suis en train de refaire tout le réseau du boulot, et nous allons vraisemblablement passer le tout en wifi.
L'imprimante que nous utiliserons sera une multifonctions professionnelle couleur, type Epson Aculaser CX11NFC, Lexmark X422, etc. Toutes ces imprimantes disposent d'une interface Ethernet. D'où deux questions :
- Est-ce que je pourrais connecter l'imprimante au port ethernet d'une borne express ?
- Dans ce cas, est-ce que je pourrais piloter le fax depuis l'une des machines du réseau, à partir de l'interface web de l'imprimante ?


----------



## malx (26 Août 2005)

j'ai connecte mon imprimante HP Desckjet 930C sur ma borne airport express car je veux la partager entre mon MAC et mon PC. j'ai configure le mac en 2 secondes et ca marche mais avec le pc j'ai fait ce qu'ils disent dans le manuel et la ca ne marche pas. je n'y comprends rien. l'assistance apple etant payante ( 47 euros rien que ca !!!) je me suis dit qu'il y aurait bien quelqu'un de competent sur ce forum pour m'aider. je vous en remercie donc d'avance.


----------



## bwana (16 Octobre 2005)

Bjr,

Sais pas pour Airport mais une chose certaine : ma CP 600, de l'avis même de Canon, ne supporte pas d'OS après 10.3 !
Impossible donc d'installer le pilote pour cette imprimante.
Et aucune idée quant à un éventuel patch pour remédier au problème.
Attention donc avant d'acheter !!

JP/


----------



## golf (16 Octobre 2005)

Apple : AirPort Express puis R&#233;solution des probl&#232;mes d&#8217;impression avec AirPort Extreme et AirPort Express...


----------



## sahn2 (7 Décembre 2005)

Je possède depuis quelques jours une Canon Selphy 710 qui fonctionne a merveille connectée en USB a mon minimac.

Pourtant, je prefererai la connecter a ma borne Airport Express.
Lorsque l'imprimante y est connectée en USB, la borne la reconnait sans aucun souci.
Meme l'utilitaire admin airport, dans les détails, reconnait l'imprimante.

Mais, et c'est là que la bat blesse, c'est à l'impression que plus rien ne va. Quelquesoit le document que je tente d'imprimer, le fichier qui se trouve des lors dans la liste d'impression se "bloque" et aucune information n'est envoyée à l'imprimante....
Meme relancer la tache ne suffit pas...

Quelqu'un a t'il une idée ???... j'ai pourtant l'air d'etre pres du but....


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2005)

Une réparation des autorisations de ton DD !


----------



## sahn2 (8 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Une réparation des autorisations de ton DD !



Déja essayé maintes fois. Marche pas...... (mais merci pour la réponse)


----------

